# Too Many Oranges!



## auntieshelly (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend brought me a huge box of naval oranges -- his tree went a little crazy this year.  Because the oranges are home grown, I freeze the zest.  I am eating oranges everyday and sharing them with friends.  I would like to bake something that uses orange zest and orange juice.  Does anyone have a good recipe for orange cake?  Or ... maybe I should try orange bars? Has anyone made them?  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2008)

Do a search for Orange in the baking section and you will have more recipes than you can shake a stick at. Also, subbing orange for lemon in any recipe is a nice change up. Look here for one that you might like.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 14, 2008)

Alix said:


> Do a search for Orange in the baking section and you will have more recipes than you can shake a stick at. Also, subbing orange for lemon in any recipe is a nice change up. Look here for one that you might like.


 
there was a post here for orange pound cake. you might find that. i had to buy frozen for it. tangaloes but no oranges in my yard.babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish I lived near you and I could help you with your problem, auntieshelly. The orange pound cake recipe babe mentioned is very yummy - I made it. But it uses orange jello in addition to orange juice - not sure you are interested in buying orange anything right now.


----------



## ~emz~ (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay. I'm not quite sure how to post links. But Miss. Alix, (Alix) posted a recipe for lemon squares here a little while ago. I think they would be awesome as orange squares instead. If anyone knows what I'm talking about and had the know-how to post a link...

Edit: There you go Emz.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Juice them and freeze-----reserve some of them to use a zester on and freeze that as well.  I add orange zest to many of my cookies, breads, and cakes.  Wish I had your problem!!!


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 14, 2008)

Make orangechello


----------



## Bilby (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't forget Crepe Suzettes, Duck a la orange, marmalade, orange segments in a salad, orange sorbet, use slices inside of a whole fish, baste a chicken with the juice, make orange glace slices, fruit salad, glaze a ham with orange juice and stud with cloves (and don't forget to decorate with orange slices!), instead of lemon butter - use oranges, use it as the acid in your favourite salad dressing, cut in half and sprinkle sugar on top for a refreshing breakfast starter, look out a liqueur recipe (and make your own version of Cointreau!!) and the list goes on!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 15, 2008)

Tyler Florence has a lemon cupcake recipe with a cream cheese frosting. I've made them many times. You could easily swap the lemon for orange.

Here's the link. I just make regular sized cupcakes.


----------



## licia (Mar 15, 2008)

You could make orange curd. I've never had any, but have seen it.


----------



## shortchef (Mar 15, 2008)

Go to the Food Channel site and look up Orange Brownies, a Paula Deen recipe.  These are addictive; you'll love them and so will your friends and family.


----------



## Alix (Mar 15, 2008)

I just remembered one of my favorite recipes. Sunshine muffins.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 15, 2008)

You could send some to me .


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW!!  I'm overwhelmed with all your wonderful suggestions!!!  You guys and gals are the best. I don't know where to start, but I will manage.  I wish I could share these delicious oranges with each and every one of you, but you know how it is out here in California -- no produce is allowed to cross state lines unless it is inspected.  Anyway, I will be thinking of all of you as I decide how to use the oranges.  I'll let you know how things turn out.  Thanks, again, to all!!!!!!


----------



## ErikC (Mar 16, 2008)

I just finished a batch of something called "quarante-quatre", which is French for "44". It involves making 44 small slits in an orange, and placing one coffee bean in each slit. Then place the orange in a large (one quart or litre) mason jar along with 44 sugar cubes, and fill with vodka. Every day for 44 days give the mason jar a small shake to help dissolve the sugar.

I just opened my batch yesterday, and it is wonderful! Plus, the orange was really, _really_, good!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 16, 2008)

Auntieshelly, I use lots of fresh oranges to make _naranjada_ (orange-ade), which is a variation on lemonade, and one of the many delicious _aguas frescas _that are enjoyed by Mexicans. I juice enough oranges to fill the pitcher about 1/3 full, add about a cup of sugar and fill with water. YUM - so much better than soda!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Bilby, Your on fire, I love all your suggestions, you have covered it all, I wont even try to think what I could suggest, I have nothing after that, Good on You, well done.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 16, 2008)

Just don't ask me to make them all SpiritWolf!!! LOL


----------



## Bilby (Mar 17, 2008)

And here's another recipe I saw on TV today:
Vegetable a La Grecque Recipe - Ready Steady Cook


----------

